# New "Question Of The Month" topic series coming soon!!



## ripjack13 (Nov 29, 2013)

We will be having a new monthly question topic soon called, "*Question Of The Month.*" Some of the questions might have a poll, some will not. Some will be subforum specific. Everyone is encouraged to participate and share your answers.
All of them are (hopefully) going to generate some buzz around here. The first *QOTM* will be in December in a few days. If any of you have a *QOTM* you would like to submit, please enter it here. If your Question is picked to be used in the series you get something cool. (_TBA at a later date._)
Also, there will be some give aways later on involving this topic, so be on the look out for it.

Cheers WBites!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung (Nov 30, 2013)

I like the sounds of this! I imagine that this will lead to some very good discussions.

Some ideas for possible QOTMs:

What are you favorite finishes and why? (The question might be a bit broad, so perhaps it could be narrowed down. Or it could be broken up into a number of different questions, such as for turned items, or for furniture, etc. What to finish a piece with or exactly how to finish a piece is something I always struggle with. I suspect many woodworkers, especially newer ones, also struggle with the finishing end of projects. And the reality is that the finish is one of the most important steps, because the finish that is used can often make or break a project.)
What are your favorite tips for achieving a great finish?
What do you feel are the basic tools, etc that a person needs to get started in ___ area of woodworking/turning? (This could be a series of questions on the different disciplines of woodworking - furniture building, box making, basic woodturning, call making, etc. It could help spur some discussion on what are the most basic, essential tools for a given woodworking discipline and could in turn become a great reference for someone looking to get into a specific area of woodworking.)
What are your favorite and most used safety items?
What are your favorite low-budget alternatives to high-cost items? (Be it tools, supplies, etc.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Jones (Nov 30, 2013)

Everyone asks: "What finishes do you use," or , what should I use on this?" I would offer to wax eloquent on this, my favorite subject.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2013)

Mike Jones said:


> ... I would offer to wax eloquent on this, my favorite subject.



And I would savor every word. Your finishes are the best I have ever seen. Flawless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 30, 2013)

Here's mine:
Is that really a powerful wizard behind the curtain?

How much wood is enough?

How much wood is too much?

And other existential questions, like what does wood have to do with the meaning of life?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2013)

SENC said:


> Here's mine:
> Is that really a powerful wizard behind the curtain?



Nah - the curtain is pulled back we can clearly see he is just a sawed off leprechaun.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BarbS (Nov 30, 2013)

This will be great. Here are mine:
What have you gained in woodworking that you'd like to pass on to others?
If you lost your shop tomorrow and all that's in it, how would you start to rebuild? Change direction? Reinvest in all the same equipment? Downsize? Give it up? 
In your woodworking endeavors, what are you most proud of?
And, what do you call 'fun' in the workshop?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2013)

BarbS said:


> ...
> If you lost your shop tomorrow and all that's in it, how would you start to rebuild? ...



Just as I did. Twice. Great questions Barb.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 2, 2013)

Howdy,
This is a new Monthly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not. Everyone is encouraged to participate and share your answers.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post your answer...._

*What books or magazines do you find useful for woodworking?*




**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 2, 2013)

http://woodbarter.com/threads/question-of-the-month-december-2013.10814/#post-131612

Ok people, it is now an official topic. Bring your morning coffee and doughnut, or tea n crumpets and post away.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2013)

Playboy? 


I used to take Woodshop News and Fine Woodworking, but I haven't sub'd to a mag of any kind in 2 decades (and for the record never sub' to any skin mags).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BarbS (Dec 2, 2013)

Whooo, boy. You start with this one! I used to write book reviews for a partial living, and received many review copies from publishers over ten years. Have given many away and to the library, schools, etc. No longer doing book reveiws, but here is a list of many classics people may want to know about: http://www.woodcentral.com/books/books.shtml

My absolute favorites: 
'Restoring, Tuning and Using Classic Woodworking Tools' by Michael Dunbar: http://www.woodcentral.com/books/dunbar.shtml
(currently OP, check AddAll Used and Out of Print Books: http://used.addall.com/Used/ )

'Choosing and Using Hand Tools' by Andy Rae: http://www.woodcentral.com/books/rae_handtools.shtml

'The Workshop Book' by Scott Landis: http://www.woodcentral.com/books/landis.shtml

'Woodworkers' Essential Facts, Formulas and Shortcuts' by Ken Horner: http://www.woodcentral.com/books/horner.shtml

'Classic Joints with Power Tools' by Yeung Chan: http://www.woodcentral.com/books/chan.shtml

'The New Wood Finishing Book' by Michael Dresdner: http://www.woodcentral.com/books/dresdner.shtml

and of course, Tage Frid Teaches Woodworking, The Workbench Book, The Toolbox Book, Taunton's Complete Illustrated Guide series are all good. Oh so many I could mention! Check the AddAll used book site for many of these at reduced prices. 
There is one on design that I treasure, but has been out of print for years: 'The Old Way of Seeing' by Jonathan Hale: http://www.woodcentral.com/books/hale.shtml ... I highly recommend it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung (Dec 2, 2013)

Great question, Marc!

I don't have an answer myself, but am looking forward to seeing what others say. I'd really like to pick up a few books and subscribe to a magazine or two, but the question I have is "Which ones?" Looking forward to the responses on this one!

Right now I glean all my information from forums and links. I will admit that I also use Pinterest, after my wife convinced me that there's plenty of guys who use it and do so for things that don't involve dessert recipes or home decor. There's a lot of people who have various boards for woodworking and tools, etc. I've found it helps me find my links to the information I want to have access to a lot easier than trying to find the links in my bookmarks. But, I would like to pick up some books sometime, and maybe a magazine subscription too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 2, 2013)

Shop notes and my neighbor brought me over some very old fine woodworking in hardcover- very interesting old info.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2013)

I do enjoy historical works about specific periods or locales. This is my most recent acquisition - first edition fairly hard to find in this good shape at the price I got it for . . . .









This is a picture of the tools used by Heinrich Scholl of New Braunfels, Texas circa 1870. Go look at all the tools you have and what you produce from your shop, then look at soe of the works Mr. Scholl produced and it's very humbling.








The most interesting thing about the book is the detailed descriptions of each piece and the history behind it. It begins:

_"This bench is an extraordinarily interesting form, without parallel in Anglo-American furniture. . . . ."_

















This is a great book and there's at least 3 pieces in it I want to build. Some of the descriptions are detailed enough about the type of joinery used and where, that even without pictures ffrom all sides it should be possible to mimic the pieces close enough for my satisfaction. I can forget about that desk I wouldn't even attempt that right now after such a long hiatus from woodworking - if ever. And as usual, my ability to take some of the most horrible pictures you have ever seen, has proven almost infallible.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 2, 2013)

Wish I had some books or magazines on woodworking...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (Dec 2, 2013)

Wish I could read above a third grade level.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 2, 2013)

The Real Wood Bible is one I use on a consistent basis to learn properties of different woods of the world and think I may have a subconscious desire to turn them all  
Ellsworth on Woodturning is another favorite.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Johnturner (Dec 2, 2013)

For magazines I like Woodturning Design and Woodturning (From Britain)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2013)

Brink said:


> Wish I could read above a third grade level.



!!!NEWS FLASH!!!

Brink can read
Brink made it to the 3rd grade, either scholastically or mentally whichever comes last
Brink made a post. But without the promised smiles.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 2, 2013)

Fine Woodworking for sure. There are a couple others but mostly I look through and hardly buy. Some how they frequently know what I'm interested in and write an article forcing me to buy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Dec 2, 2013)

I used to take Fine Woodworking and several others before the turning bug bit. After that, I think I subscribed to every turning magazine on Earth... I've since paired it down to the AAW journal and the British journal Woodturning. If I had to pick a favorite, it's the British mag hands down.

For turning books, Raffan's book on bowls is pretty tough to beat... He really discusses form in great detail which I think is the key to good products.

Other than that, I'm a DVD junky... I seem to glean more from seeing things done than reading about them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 2, 2013)

Does reading WB threads on an iPad count ???

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike Jones (Dec 3, 2013)

The Journal of the American Woodturner, Woodturning Design, Western Woodworker, Bob Flexner; _Understanding wood Finishes, _Russ Fairfield_ "Finishing Secrets" I learn a lot from Flexner and Fairfield, tid-bits from all the others._

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 3, 2013)

I want to read that forward by Miss Ima Hogg. Is that a joke? Who'd name their kid that? Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 3, 2013)

I subscribed to wood for many years but have not had a woodworking magazine subscription of any kind for at least 10 years. There is so much information free on the web, if I see something I like that I don't know how to build I just Google it. I do have quite a few books that I use for reference. My wife purchased a plan for a tongue drum that she wants me to make for the grandchildren. I made one but I don't like it I will redesign the next one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> I want to read that forward by Miss Ima Hogg. Is that a joke? Who'd name their kid that? Gary



No unfortunately for her it wasn't a joke. Her father I believe was running for gov at the time he named her (he became gov) and it's rumored he did so a publicity stunt. I choose not to believe that but it's out there for speculation and has been since he named her that. Growing up in Texas we all heard as kids about Ima Hogg and her sister Ura Hogg, but it is a long standing myth. She only had brothers never a sister. Ima Hogg is one of the grandest ladies in Texas history. She was a wonderful human being, and on top of that she contributed more to Texas in so many ways it's almost impossible to comprehend. In fact I've always thought a book and movie about her life should be a no-brainer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 3, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 3, 2013)

And cute lookin too!


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 3, 2013)

I've got most of the mags at one time or another, I find they start repeating their self after a while. I do have WOOD and Fine Woodworking DVDs with all their issues, handy sometimes. I find the most useful are the tech mags like Woodsmith and Shopnotes, with no adverts. The internet is my go to source now. Sometimes I will go to Barns and Noble and skim the latest mags when I'm bored. Basically, I think the magazine format is dead, they just don't know it yet...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Dec 3, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 3, 2013)

I by anything in print, some are crap, some are good. I save em all and I do re read them. A mans gotta have something in print for the bathroom, lol. Books, I'll usually by anything that interest me, I have no self control to anything about wood in print.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 3, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> Any idea where to find that at now Doc?



http://www.thegmcgroup.com/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=695

The digital version is cheaper, but I still like to turn pages...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 4, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> Pics of drum??


Maybe of the final version. The original plans called for everything to be glued. I knew this was a bad idea but I went ahead and did it anyway. My wood was under 10% mc but when I put it in my warm basement to do the final sanding and apply the finish it pretty much turned to crap. I have some boards cooking in the basement for the next one which will used different joints screws and less glue.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 4, 2013)

I better not answer this, because I would hate to get 'flamed'. 

Scott (respectfully) B


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 4, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> I better not answer this, because I would hate to get 'flamed'.
> 
> Scott (respectfully) B



Oh come on.....there are no wrong answers.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 4, 2013)

Dave I made a tongue drum for my kids around '94. I think it had 7 tongues - they broke one fairly quick but they played that thing for years. Your grandkids will love it.

(Cody ask Abby if that thing is still around)
(Explanation to members; Cody, my SIL watches this forum)


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 5, 2013)

These are some really good ideas for info on all things wood related. Thanx for posting em up and I look forward to seeing some more.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm going to have to look into that tongue drum. Sounds like my grand kid will love it. Thanx for the idea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 5, 2013)

My ultimate goal with the tongue drum is to torment my children buy giving a noisy tongue drum to my grandchildren. I recall that every time I got on the phone in the evening with a customer my kids started raising hell. "OK kids this is how you use this drum, when daddy gets on the phone beat the crap out of it".

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2013)

Spruce mine was a pine box and an ash top for the tongues. That's what I had. What are you gonna use?


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 5, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Spruce mine was a pine box and an ash top for the tongues. That's what I had. What are you gonna use?


Maple top and cherry or cherry and maple sides 3/4" Baltic birch bottom


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 5, 2013)

I am pretty sure the question of the month thread has been hijacked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2013)

Point out the perpetrators of this dastardly offense so that we may castigate them properly . . .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm pleading the 5th

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 5, 2013)

Man, you would think the administrators would pay attention more... ;-). I subscribe to Wood and Woodworkers Journal for now. Am enjoying learning and reading about the basics and tips! Picked up an issue of Wood Turning Design, at least I think that is the title. Not going to kick the cat off the lap and go upstairs and double check the title. Yep, tired tonight, had to deal with the "children" at work today. Like so many others, I love books....difficult every time I go into Woodcraft.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 20, 2013)

Any more suggestions for this months question?


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 22, 2013)

Great question Dave! Might have to add it to the list....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 22, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> Scariest shop moment, and what you learned from it.


When my wife came in the shop.
What I learned was lock the door!
How's that for an example. LOL

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Fret440 (Dec 27, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> When my wife came in the shop.
> What I learned was lock the door!
> How's that for an example. LOL



I occasionally invite my wife in... Scary, but keeps her out most of the time.

In response to the actual topic of the thread, I like to read forums like www.mimf.com. If I have a question about something luthier related, I can usually find it there, or through videos posted on YouTube by their members. 
I like to read the 'articles' on www.wkfinetools.com. Got into that because I wanted to know more about making dovetails and old saws, but then I clicked on a link at the top called "master's library" and got sucked down a rabbit hole.

Jacob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## guyonahog (Dec 28, 2013)

Shop Notes and Popular Woodworking.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 28, 2013)

I love shop notes!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 31, 2013)

Howdy,
This is a new monthly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer and vote in the polls...._

*If you could only keep 3 handtools what would they be?*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement


----------



## SENC (Dec 31, 2013)

Hammer, coping saw, multitool

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 1, 2014)

BFH, Gerber multi tool, and an adjustable metric crescent wrench.....left hand version.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 1, 2014)

Hatchet hammer, screwdriver , pliers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 1, 2014)

Hammer handsaw Gerber multi tool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fret440 (Jan 1, 2014)

Jack plane, 1" chisel, card scraper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 1, 2014)

Handsaw 11tpi, 1/2" chisel, 'egg-beater' drill



Scott (could build anything) B

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 1, 2014)

In the wood shop it would have to be metal scale- 3/8"s chisel and block plane. at least I use those the most.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hammer, handsaw, adjustable wrench

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 1, 2014)

crescent wrench, knife and hammer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 1, 2014)

flat screw driver, vice grip and of course my BFH (Big Fat Hammer)!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarbS (Jan 1, 2014)

Egg beater drill, frame saw, hatchet hammer whatcha-ma-callit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 1, 2014)

Hacksaw, hammer and half round file.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 1, 2014)

It's interesting how varied the answers are. 

For me...hand saw, hammer, dremmel.


----------



## jmurray (Jan 1, 2014)

Framing hammer, pull saw, speed square


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2014)

If allowed only 3 tools period, it would have to be a Ryoba (2-sided pull saw one for ripping one for crosscut), a Black plane (combination of jack and block plane, not yet invented), and a double-ended 1"x 1/4" chisel where the handle is reversible to cover the end not used (not yet invented). The beefy side of the Black plane doubles as a hammer and the handle of the ryoba is removable to reveal a diamond stone for sharpening everything (also not yet invented). 

That's 3 tools right?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jan 1, 2014)

rasp/riffler chisel that i could grind on and dozuki i can use rocks as hammers. I hope that dont count as a stinkin tool

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes a rock is a tool ya numbnuts that's why I using the plane as a hammer. And why pick a dozuki when a ryoba offers the crosscut and a rip too. I'll go back to sipping my nyquil now.

(P.S. do you want me to throw a ryoba on the pallet for you? I have a seriously used one with lots of missing teeth you can have it)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jan 1, 2014)

so now we have to open that whole evoutionary ladder bit ya know with the otters and rocks and and well um you win dont bother with the ryobi i have about 12 laying around somewheres if i can just find um. PS. I only said dozuki soaz yoose would think of me as high falloutin woodcarver

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2014)

woodintyuuu said:


> so now we have to open that whole evoutionary ladder bit ya know with the otters and rocks and and well um you win dont bother with the ryobi i have about 12 laying around somewheres if i can just find um. PS. I only said dozuki soaz yoose would think of me as high falloutin woodcarver



You are the highest fallutin wood carver I know. I've never seen the kind of work you do before. You are the teapot-making equivalent of Led Zepplin. No band ever in the history of history can approach what they did. Okay maybe you aren't *quite* on that pedestal but your teapots have their own room in the teapot-making hall of fame.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 1, 2014)

I will second that statement Kevin- The Teapot maker is amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 1, 2014)

Yep, and Led Zeppelin was pretty good, too.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jan 1, 2014)

Hammer, Anvil, Tongs 

That way I can make most anything else I need

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice one Cody! Thats thinkin!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 1, 2014)

What's a fallutin?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 2, 2014)

Good Mornin WBites! I like the answers given by everyone. Makes me wonder though....how creative you can really be....like for example Cody's answer...hammer, anvil, and tongs. Then he can make what he needs. 
Great answer......


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 2, 2014)

Ah, can't forget the multi tool. That's another great one....


----------



## Kevin (Jan 2, 2014)

Three Cody's.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jan 2, 2014)

Glad you guys liked my answer 

Although, apparently, some people believe me to be a hand tool

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 2, 2014)

Right hand, left hand and 6" scale.

Ray


----------



## okietreedude (Jan 2, 2014)

Chainsaw, round file, hammer


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ok....I gotta ask.... Why a 6" scale?



ironman123 said:


> Right hand, left hand and 6" scale.
> 
> Ray


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 3, 2014)

For measuring small lengths for pens, calls and whatever.

Ray


----------



## Kevin (Jan 3, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Ok....I gotta ask.... Why a 6" scale?



Marc, a six _inch_ scale for _measuring_, not a six _ounce_ scale for _weighing_. 

Get your mind out of illicit activities before I report you to the authorities.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Nyuk, nyuk, nyuk....ooooo. A wise guy. Yahahahahaaar...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Mornin everyone!


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 7, 2014)

A shake hatchet, Stanley Odd Job tool, My dual edge pull saw.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ah...nice. a pull saw. Good one.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 8, 2014)

Just checkin in on the page....any new members want to chime in?


----------



## MTMan (Jan 9, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Howdy,
> This is a new monthly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.
> 
> _Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer and vote in the polls...._
> ...


1/4" chisel, drill and bits, axe


----------



## Johnturner (Jan 9, 2014)

Handsaw, Hammer and Buck multi-tool. I found the Buck tool has everything you need and none of the stuff you never use. Just my 2cents.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 9, 2014)

I think it is funny that hands down the hammer is the number one tool in poll. Hell I will have to look for mine- see if I am missin something!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 9, 2014)

I've been thinking about this one, and it's a hard question to answer!

For certain, my SOG Powerlock multitool. Got it for a really good price (at least half off) about 4 years ago. Quality tool! Probably also a handsaw and a hand plane.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 9, 2014)

Clamps, handsaw, hammer. Can I get away with using clamps (plural) as a handtool?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2014)

Manual clamps *are* hand tools. So are hands when it gets down to it. Some people's hands like Chucky Norris are weapons. Some people's hands are tools like Brinks; his hands are efficient banana peelers and thus a hand tool. :-)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 9, 2014)

I think I might have to change hammer to whatever random piece of wood is closest. I RARELY use an actual hammer... I usually just reach for whatever chuck of wood/metal is within reach.


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 9, 2014)

I have a fairly crappy ryoba that I LOVE. THought about which plane and then I came across Kevin's not yet invented tools... they rock! With those things and a drill I can make jigs for a lot of my needs. Great question and I'm still thinking it through?

Wonder how long before I see those tools appear... by ronco. I really like the 2 sided chisel idea.

I could use rope and a stick for a clamp.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 10, 2014)

After much consideration, I think it would have to be a knife, fire steel and a saw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice....ronco to the rescue.....soundtrack on k-tel records.
Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 10, 2014)

El Guapo said:


> Clamps, handsaw, hammer. Can I get away with using clamps (plural) as a handtool?



Umm....I have to say nada. 3 total....


----------



## Tim M (Jan 11, 2014)

3 tools eh? well since i know you guys need a way to feed your addicitions i'd go with a CSM, chalk line and a come-a-long. then i could trade your tools for the wood i cut!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 13, 2014)

Good morning again! It's a beautiful day to be in the shop. Take a look around yours, do you see 3 tools you cannot live without? 
Let us know....


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 13, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Umm....I have to say nada. 3 total....


I didn't think I would get away with that. I'll change my hand tools to a block of wood, a flathead screwdriver, and a handsaw.


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 13, 2014)

Tim M said:


> 3 tools eh? well since i know you guys need a way to feed your addicitions i'd go with a CSM, chalk line and a come-a-long. then i could trade your tools for the wood i cut!


Well played, sir.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 13, 2014)

A block of wood? You know they make trees out of wood?.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 13, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> A block of wood? You know they make trees out of wood?.



But that would just be too simple!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 14, 2014)

What's the reasoning behind a block of wood el guapo?


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 14, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> What's the reasoning behind a block of wood el guapo?



I think I've used a hammer once in the last month. I've used a block of wood (there is always some 2x2 stock within arm's reach) countless times! It isn't just a mallet... you can use it to push wood through the table saw, use it as a stop when drilling through a piece of lumber, as a back scratcher, as a stop on the chop saw for quick and consistent cuts, and to keep glueups off of a clean surface. I think I'm probably stuck in the stone age while most of y'all are in the bronze age, but a good block of wood serves me well!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 16, 2014)

Good morning fellow woodies.....

Just checkin in here.....

Great answer el guapo! I like it!


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 19, 2014)

Too many choices. But I would keep my father's brace and bit, my grandfather's spoke shave, and my great grand father's level. Not much you can do with that for woodworking, but the sentimental value of those tools mean more than their functionality to me.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 19, 2014)

ah yes...meaningful tools. Good answer Ken.....


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 1, 2014)

Howdy,
This is a new monthly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer and vote in the polls...._


*What methods do you use when you are indeed a ‘half-inch shy’?*
(always an interesting challenge, especially if you’re off by a Metric measure)




**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 1, 2014)

Nail it anyway. Nobody will see it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 1, 2014)

Get the board stretcher out...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Feb 1, 2014)

Hahaha, oh the thoughts I'm having

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Feb 1, 2014)

Start over... too much of a perfectionist!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 1, 2014)

I used this really nice chunk of curly to make a frame for this lid. Got the 45's perfect- went to test fit after I grooved and sanded it and I had not allowed for the fact that frame grew by an 1/8 because of the groove install.  i thought about throwing it away but the wood was too nice and I had too much work in them. thought about making outside frame hole smaller when it dawned on me to use a board stretcher. 1/8 ebony in 45's looks like it was in the plan..... think out of the box-excuse the pun- before you do something radical.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 1, 2014)

Start over? I guess it depends on how big or small the project is?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 1, 2014)

If possible, I've adjusted other pieces in the project so that "half-inch shy" looks like it was meant to be. Doesn't always work. But, sometimes it does.

(Yesterday I cut two sides for a small box a little short. Couldn't find my board stretcher, so I trimmed the lid and bottom pieces. Then it was as if I never had a problem to begin with! And I didn't have to start all over again either.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 1, 2014)

Make it work, or REDO (usually the case for me). In any case, it is usually because I measured wrong. Chuck


----------



## Brink (Feb 1, 2014)

Is this question pertinent to woodworking, or life in general?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 2, 2014)

I've done everything from recut all the other pieces, to adding inlay work to stretch it out to cutting a whole new piece, I guess it depends on the project and if I have any extra to work with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 2, 2014)

Redesign, recut or both.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 2, 2014)

Tell my wife to hold the tape measure on the end of the board next time.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Feb 2, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Tell my wife to hold the tape measure in the end of the board next time.



...and duck quickly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2014)

That reminds me of a lil prank I used to pull on deserving coworkers.....Just behind the nib of the tape measure on the underside I would stick a 1/4" wad of whatever was available....then walk away. Didn't need to see the results. I could hear about it just fine, and no one knew it was me. Heh heh heh....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BarbS (Feb 3, 2014)

That is true evil.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 3, 2014)

First, blame it on whoever's handy. Then use it as a design opportunity.


----------



## Fret440 (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Schroedc (Feb 3, 2014)

At a place I worked we used to screw with a guy that seemed to hate everyone by adjusting the stops on the machine about a half inch and then resetting the zero, he was always too good or too lazy to calibrate at the start of each shift or at least check it with a known standard block so he'd run most of a shift producing parts that were a half inch too long..... and then have to re-cut each and every one of them and hand measure to make sure.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## jmurray (Feb 3, 2014)

Split the difference:) I'm only a quarter short now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 5, 2014)

Anyone else have any comments?


----------



## Tclem (Feb 5, 2014)

Make something else that only needs to be 1/2" shorter

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Feb 6, 2014)

While building a power generating plant in Ponca City OK we had a big (325#) Ponca Indian carpenter helper, big as house and darn tough, some of the guys told him to go to the carpenter shop and get a form (concrete form setting) anyway a form streacher, he asked what it looked like and they told him is was a railroad tie with a turnbuckle on each end of it, well half an hour later we look down the road (1/4 mile to the carpenter shop ) and here comes this kid with a RR tie on his shoulder with turnbuckles on each end, he said he couldn't find one so he made one, NOBODY had the gonads to tell him it was joke they just put it to use. I don't think I have ever laughed that hard in my life since. I wasn't going to tell the kid it was joke, he would probably have killed somebody with it!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## windyridgebowman (Feb 8, 2014)

Overcompensate.


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 8, 2014)

The reason my Cuban Mahogany drum shell ended up with Cocobolo stripes was I followed the stave calculator from a site exactly. The drum ended up too small. I glued on the Stripes and then carefully worked it to size using my normal methods. I think it ended up even prettier when all was said and done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## winters98 (Feb 8, 2014)

glue another piece on to accent and tell others it was on purpose.!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 8, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> The reason my Cuban Mahogany drum shell ended up with Cocobolo stripes was I followed the stave calculator from a site exactly.



I bet I know the site. Does it charge $9.95 a year for the "premium" features?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 8, 2014)

BTW way I just slapped a label on your box of bois d' arc - it'll start to *Head East* Monday. 

:-)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 8, 2014)

No it's free. The guy was beta testing the program. I can't remember which drum co. but I'll look it up. I'll bet I know who you are thinking of though. I think it is twenty and change now. I got that figuring I'd learn more... not. 

I want to try steam bending in the future for some shells. THe guys that steambend have assured me how complicated it is and that I will not be able to do it. I have not told them that I've seen my dad bend furniture parts for years and that they are either over complicating or are afraid of a little competition.


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> BTW way I just slapped a label on your box of bois d' arc - it'll start to *Head East* Monday.
> 
> :-)


Boing, boing, boing... that is me jumping for joy!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 8, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> THe guys that steambend have assured me how complicated it is and that I will not be able to do it.



The guys that steam-bend don't want you to know if they can do it, you can too and they don't want any more competition than they already have.

I built a small PVC steam chamber in 1991 when I was still a green horn and I made a couple of laminated looms for a neighbor. It had a learning curve but they turned out good. It isn't rocket surgery. I'm sure doing it on the scale of a drum shell has challenges the looms didn't - esepcially getting the scarf joints to lay in just right (I assume they use scarf joints but don't know for sure - that's what I used) but I'm sure either one of us can do it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## misfire (Feb 15, 2014)

Divorce. She shouldn't know the difference to begin with. That's why I hide measuring tape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 27, 2018)

Man, just reread this thread. I miss Kevin. And all those that haven't been here in a while.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 27, 2018)

Dude...I was just reading this too! That's weird....
I agree, i miss a bunch of these people as well as that sawed off leprechaun....


----------

